# Is pro cycling stuck in a time warp?



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The man makes some valid points if you ask me:

Stetina wants rethink on dossards: ‘Cycling is still an amateur sport in so many ways’


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

A few things:
1. Podium girls. Awesome to me, but I can understand how it's off-putting to some.
2. TV coverage. Full coverage is awesome for me, but there is nothing wrong with an edited highlight reel.
3. More crits and circuit races. Legitimate races, not "races". "Star" races like the TDU are a great idea as well.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

He's right, of course. Plus soooo much more. Start with the business model that needs to change--TV revenue sharing should be a consideration. Add in more sponsor value--team names inclusive of the bike manufacturer, e.g. And, and, and....


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

If you used letters and numbers there'd be over 46,000 unique 3 "digit" identifiers. That should be enough, no?


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

looigi said:


> If you used letters and numbers there'd be over 46,000 unique 3 "digit" identifiers. That should be enough, no?


But is "001" as cool as "1"? Maybe "007" is the new "1".

Unless everyone changed numbers every year, which kind of defeats the purpose, it would get rid of the tradition of having the previous winner get number "1". Not that this is good or bad it just is.

As someone in the comments pointed out on the article the 'number and jersey' combination starts to get more confusing when you account for leaders jerseys and national champions jerseys. Those seem like traditions that would be poor candidates for discarding.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Hiro11 said:


> A few things:
> 1. Podium girls. Awesome to me, but I can understand how it's off-putting to some.
> 2. TV coverage. Full coverage is awesome for me, but there is nothing wrong with an edited highlight reel.
> 3. More crits and circuit races. Legitimate races, not "races". "Star" races like the TDU are a great idea as well.


I agree with all of that. I am actually offended by the podium girls thing, but hey I am a father of three girls and it just seems wrong.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

chudak said:


> But is "001" as cool as "1"? Maybe "007" is the new "1".
> 
> Unless everyone changed numbers every year, which kind of defeats the purpose, it would get rid of the tradition of having the previous winner get number "1". Not that this is good or bad it just is.
> 
> As someone in the comments pointed out on the article the 'number and jersey' combination starts to get more confusing when you account for leaders jerseys and national champions jerseys. Those seem like traditions that would be poor candidates for discarding.


I think in his vision you do reset numbers every year and he seems to suggest they do the same in other sports.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

the problem with cycling is the ... numbering system? seriously?!


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I agree about podium girls; it appears chauvinistic and archaic to me. Of course, it is one of the "traditions" of the sport, which some consider holy.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> I agree about podium girls; it appears chauvinistic and archaic to me. Of course, it is one of the "traditions" of the sport, which some consider holy.


no more chauvinistic than cheerleaders at football and basketball games.

good luck eliminating those...


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

55x11 said:


> the problem with cycling is the ... numbering system? seriously?!


Couldn't have said it better.
As to podium girls, if they don't have them I won't bother watching the podium presentation (Oman/Qatar podiums suck). No one is putting a gun to the girls head, chances are it's a step in their modeling career. What next no Pirelli calenders or Page 3 pics. It's a Euro thing, if you don't like it move there and figure it out.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

mikerp said:


> Couldn't have said it better.
> As to podium girls, if they don't have them I won't bother watching the podium presentation (Oman/Qatar podiums suck). No one is putting a gun to the girls head, chances are it's a step in their modeling career.


Please tell me that's seriously not all you guys came away from the article with. I am pretty sure Mr. Stetina just used the numbering thing as an example. The real point is about how some of cycling's traditions may be outdated and holding the sport back. I'm not even going to comment on the podium girls thing.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Oxtox said:


> no more chauvinistic than cheerleaders at football and basketball games.
> 
> good luck eliminating those...



You are absolutely right. Likewise, I find that to be a chauvinistic tradition. 


Honestly, I am not particularly driven towards adhering to traditions when something better comes around. Traditions just don't mean as much to me as they do to many people. I know that this isn't a very popular position to hold in our sport though, where traditions are on such a pedestal.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

thechriswebb said:


> You are absolutely right. Likewise, I find that to be a chauvinistic tradition.
> 
> 
> Honestly, I am not particularly driven towards adhering to traditions when something better comes around. Traditions just don't mean as much to me as they do to many people. I know that this isn't a very popular position to hold in our sport though, where traditions are on such a pedestal.


I am so with you on this Chris.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

mikerp said:


> Couldn't have said it better.
> As to podium girls, if they don't have them I won't bother watching the podium presentation (Oman/Qatar podiums suck). No one is putting a gun to the girls head, chances are it's a step in their modeling career. What next no Pirelli calenders or Page 3 pics. It's a Euro thing, if you don't like it move there and figure it out.


The podium is about who won and honoring them, Im fine watching them without scantly clad presenters. And I don't have to figure out I just refuse to support it or the sponsors that back it and tell them so.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> Please tell me that's seriously not all you guys took away from the article. I am pretty sure Mr. Stetina just used the numbering thing as an example. The real point is about how some of cycling's traditions may be outdated and holding the sport back. I'm not even going to comment on the podium girls thing.


The only thing he brought up were numbers. What are some of the other traditions that are holding things up?

I'll play devils advocate with his numbers proposal.
Instead of a companies printing generic team kits in various sizes, they now have to print in a number scheme for each rider in his size (They will be really happy to do this and will no doubt do it for free I'm being sarcastic btw).
Everyone on the team gets their allotment for the season, something goes wrong with Peter's Jersey, lost luggage, damaged, what does he do now? Pin on a number?

Team colored rain jackets? No one is stopping the teams from buying them, a good amount of them buy Castelli Gabbas and cover up the Castelli logos, the question in the end is, is the money there to do this? Chances are it's not. When I buy team race gear now I have the option to buy vests and jackets and I do. It's not a Gabba though and they don't work as well as my Gabba jerseys.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Coverage items:

1. I would see if any cyclists would be willing to wear a small camera during races. I know they are ridiculous weight weenies, but there are some pretty small HD cameras these days. It would be awesome to see the view inside the bunch.

2. Televised live telemetry on speed and watts would be really cool to see more of. A couple of races have had this and it's pretty fascinating to watch mid race. It also would help explain the race situation: how hard is the break working vs. the guys pulling in the bunch, etc. It would also be awesome to see in a TT to truly compare the competitors at each checkpoint.

3. Not really coverage, but the no radio rule in non Grand Tour races is silly and should be abolished.

4. The ride-along commentary from journalists on motos is generally very insightful and gives good information, it should be used more often.

5. More Bob Roll doing more races. I enjoy the Bobke and his goofy gap-tooth smile.

6. I'd love to see more tech features: bikes, mechanics, food, team buses, services course etc. GCN and the like take up some of the slack here, but it should be a bigger part of coverage.

7. Likewise, more non-race pieces. Interviews, team profile, rider profiles etc. I generally don't like that stuff and just want to see more competition, but cycling coverage is so damned dry and straight forward. It might be better to know a bit more about the context.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

mikerp said:


> Everyone on the team gets their allotment for the season, something goes wrong with Peter's Jersey, lost luggage, damaged, what does he do now? Pin on a number?


Why not? Maybe in addition to the custom jerseys the team can also pick up a dozen numberless jerseys and allotment of silk numbers.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

32and3cross said:


> The podium is about who won and honoring them, Im fine watching them without scantly clad presenters. And I don't have to figure out I just refuse to support it or the sponsors that back it and tell them so.


At le Tour someone has to hand over the stuffed lion. At races like Sea Otter there are podium/giveaway girls. Someone has to present 1st, 2nd, and 3rd with their swag bags. Should it be unattractive women? Or men?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

mikerp said:


> I'll play devils advocate with his numbers proposal.
> Instead of a companies printing generic team kits in various sizes, they now have to print in a number scheme for each rider in his size (They will be really happy to do this and will no doubt do it for free I'm being sarcastic btw).
> Everyone on the team gets their allotment for the season, something goes wrong with Peter's Jersey, lost luggage, damaged, what does he do now? Pin on a number?


Football, baseball, basketball, hockey, etc etc all seem to handle it with no problem. When's the last time you saw a pro from another sport without a jersey because they lost luggage?


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

tlg said:


> Football, baseball, basketball, hockey, etc etc all seem to handle it with no problem. When's the last time you saw a pro from another sport without a jersey because they lost luggage?


What are the funding levels for said sports? From memory the highest level of pro rider doesn't have the salary rate within the top 50 of an NBA player. Let's face it most pro riders make a working wage. Cycling is not a sport with deep pockets. How'd the Orica Greenedge bus fare last year? Did it get repaired within the tour?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

mikerp said:


> What are the funding levels for said sports? From memory the highest level of pro rider doesn't have the salary rate within the top 50 of an NBA player. Let's face most pro riders make a working wage. Cycling is not a sport with deep pockets.


Yet they ride $15k-$20k bikes. Wear $500 shoes. Throw dozens of water bottles into the bushes like bubblegum. 
Besides, I don't think pro cyclists or NBA players buy their jerseys.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

tlg said:


> Yet they ride $15k-$20k bikes. Wear $500 shoes. Throw dozens of water bottles into the bushes like bubblegum.
> Besides, I don't think pro cyclists or NBA players buy their jerseys.


I can explain it to you but, I can't make you understand it.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Local Hero said:


> At le Tour someone has to hand over the stuffed lion. At races like Sea Otter there are podium/giveaway girls. Someone has to present 1st, 2nd, and 3rd with their swag bags. Should it be unattractive women? Or men?



Why not local people of importance, its a much better sell through for gaining local support than hired models. The whole podium girl thing is so useless as any sort of real marketing aside from being backwards thinking and insulting.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

32and3cross said:


> Why not local people of importance, its a much better sell through for gaining local support than hired models. The whole podium girl thing is so useless as any sort of real marketing aside from being backwards thinking and insulting.


Teach….


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

32and3cross said:


> Why not local people of importance, its a much better sell through for gaining local support than hired models. The whole podium girl thing is so useless as any sort of real marketing aside from being backwards thinking and insulting.


oh yes, please invite some paunchy, beet-faced mayor to present the awards...that will be so much better than attractive women.

you don't seem to know diddly about marketing...here's a hint: sex sells.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> oh yes, please invite some paunchy, beet-faced mayor to present the awards...that will be so much better than attractive women.
> 
> you don't seem to know diddly about marketing...here's a hint: sex sells.


Nobody said it has to be the Mayor or that a mayor has to be old or a man (nice assumption though). I think his point is that it could be other pro athletes, celebrities, business leaders, the sponsors, cycling legends, any of whom may be attractive, but they don't have to be scantily clad and almost nude to hand a trophy over (or kiss some dude on the cheeks--it's stupid man, face it). Nobody is selling anything because of the dang podium girls either and you know it. I feel pretty confident that close to 0% of cycing fans tune in for that. It makes the sport look backwards and out of touch, plain and simple.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Just read this and think about it for a second or two:

The Bottom Line On Sagan's Flanders Podium Pinch | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Rashadabd said:


> It makes the sport look backwards and out of touch, plain and simple.


better send that memo to the NBA, NFL, Formula 1, NHRA, NASCAR, etc etc etc...you've got a lot of work ahead of you if you're going to remove attractive women from promoting pro sporting events.

why would anyone want to see 'business leaders or sponsors'...eff that.

enjoy your morality crusade.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> better send that memo to the NBA, NFL, Formula 1, NHRA, NASCAR, etc etc etc...you've got a lot of work ahead of you if you're going to remove attractive women from promoting pro sporting events.
> 
> why would anyone want to see 'business leaders or sponsors'...eff that.
> 
> enjoy your morality crusade.


I don't need to, the world will check them in time, it's coming, it has to, just like folks are starting check cycling.

I will probably enjoy my crusade as much as you will probably enjoy neanderthalhood. P.S. a woman can be attractive in a business suit. She doesn't have to be displayed like some piece of chattel. 

Wanted: top women cyclists (to look pretty) | Helen Pidd | Environment | theguardian.com


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

32and3cross said:


> Why not local people of importance, its a much better sell through for gaining local support than hired models. The whole podium girl thing is so useless as any sort of real marketing aside from being backwards thinking and insulting.


I like that but there are literally hundreds of yellow jerseys given out at Sea Otter. The awards ceremonies run for 6+ hours a day, three days in a row. I can't imagine anyone volunteering to stand up there for free.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Rashadabd said:


> I will probably enjoy my crusade...


forget the business suits...go straight for the burkas.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Oxtox said:


> oh yes, please invite some paunchy, beet-faced mayor to present the awards...that will be so much better than attractive women.
> 
> you don't seem to know diddly about marketing...here's a hint: sex sells.


Right, as a person that has working in marketing for over 20 years and has years of experience in cycling on the side or marking and running a team, Im guessing I know more than you. Hint your stuck in the past good luck with that.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Rashadabd said:


> Nobody said it has to be the Mayor or that a mayor has to be old or a man (nice assumption though). I think his point is that it could be other pro athletes, celebrities, business leaders, the sponsors, cycling legends, any of whom may be attractive, but they don't have to be scantily clad and almost nude to hand a trophy over (*or kiss some dude on the cheeks*--it's stupid man, face it). Nobody is selling anything because of the dang podium girls either and you know it. I feel pretty confident that close to 0% of cycing fans tune in for that. It makes the sport look backwards and out of touch, plain and simple.


So huge parts of Europe are stupid because they do that on a regular basis?

How revealing...


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Hiro11 said:


> Coverage items:
> 
> 1. I would see if any cyclists would be willing to wear a small camera during races. I know they are ridiculous weight weenies, but there are some pretty small HD cameras these days. It would be awesome to see the view inside the bunch.
> 
> ...


i like this. i like it a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

I thought this was funny: 

“There would be a potential benefit to them as I wouldn’t actually be surprised if it leads to better sales. Maybe somebody would buy a Cadel Evans BMC jersey and also buy a Thor Hushovd BMC jersey. You might sell more that way. You could have a limited edition Chris Froome yellow jersey because he was leading the race, and you could have a vintage jersey [in his number]. It would be cool. All the other sports do it, so why not us?”

It is socially acceptable to wear a football jersey with a player's number or name. However, in the cycling world it is not acceptable to wear a team kit, unless you are on the team. I can only imagine the verbal bashing "Wiggins" and "Froome" would get on a local group ride.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> So huge parts of Europe are stupid because they do that on a regular basis?
> 
> How revealing...


if you go to Europe hoping for this on a regular basis:








You're going to have a bad time.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

Hiro11 said:


> Coverage items:
> 
> 1. I would see if any cyclists would be willing to wear a small camera during races. I know they are ridiculous weight weenies, but there are some pretty small HD cameras these days. It would be awesome to see the view inside the bunch.
> 
> ...


My first thought on reading the seven points was "It's almost like NASCAR" with the in-car cameras, live telemetry, and tech bits before races. I chuckled at the comparison (Miller Lite and Tide and GoDaddy.com sponsoring cycling teams would be hilarious to see and interviews would be great to hear: _"Yeah, we had a good day out there today; had a puncture early on but the team car came up and got me back on the road as quick as can be. Played with tire pressures earlier this year at training camp and found that if we dropped about a pound or two in the rear, it'd make it a bit more comfortable over long distances and it sure paid off on the cobbles today. I'd like to thank all the staff from the #41 Miller Lite-Rabobank-Skoal-Specialized-Wrangler-SRAM squad for their hard work and helping put me on the top spot of the podium"_) and then thought of the money that NASCAR makes in merchandising and TV coverage. 

You make a lot of good points Hiro11 and I think that with as data-driven and tech-savvy as a lot of riders are it would be pretty cool to see and bring in new riders as well. There seems to be a tug-of-war in cycling between maintaining the traditions and mystique of days past(In keeping with the NASCAR comparison, their references to its bootlegging past and blue-collar roots with heroes made of average Joes) while trying to reach out and bring new people into the sport and keep it sustainable financially. As for #7, I think that's what would actually bring people in as it's a way to relate these WorldTour riders to the everyday cyclist. As someone that started riding to get in shape and didn't really know the culture of cycling and a lot about pro cycling, it was a lot of lurking in this forum before joining and Googling/Wiki'ing to get a feel for it, so I don't see #7 as a bad thing; sure it may get redundant to those that already know but it's a look inside for those that don't know and it might just be the hook needed to get them into the LBS.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

DasBoost said:


> My first thought on reading the seven points was "It's almost like NASCAR" with the in-car cameras, live telemetry, and tech bits before races. I chuckled at the comparison (Miller Lite and Tide and GoDaddy.com sponsoring cycling teams would be hilarious to see and interviews would be great to hear: _"Yeah, we had a good day out there today; had a puncture early on but the team car came up and got me back on the road as quick as can be. Played with tire pressures earlier this year at training camp and found that if we dropped about a pound or two in the rear, it'd make it a bit more comfortable over long distances and it sure paid off on the cobbles today. I'd like to thank all the staff from the #41 Miller Lite-Rabobank-Skoal-Specialized-Wrangler-SRAM squad for their hard work and helping put me on the top spot of the podium"_) and then thought of the money that NASCAR makes in merchandising and TV coverage.
> 
> You make a lot of good points Hiro11 and I think that with as data-driven and tech-savvy as a lot of riders are it would be pretty cool to see and bring in new riders as well. There seems to be a tug-of-war in cycling between maintaining the traditions and mystique of days past(In keeping with the NASCAR comparison, their references to its bootlegging past and blue-collar roots with heroes made of average Joes) while trying to reach out and bring new people into the sport and keep it sustainable financially. As for #7, I think that's what would actually bring people in as it's a way to relate these WorldTour riders to the everyday cyclist. As someone that started riding to get in shape and didn't really know the culture of cycling and a lot about pro cycling, it was a lot of lurking in this forum before joining and Googling/Wiki'ing to get a feel for it, so I don't see #7 as a bad thing; sure it may get redundant to those that already know but it's a look inside for those that don't know and it might just be the hook needed to get them into the LBS.


There's been races a few years ago where watt and heart rate was provided for some riders. Apparently it did not impress many


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

den bakker said:


> There's been races a few years ago where watt and heart rate was provided for some riders. Apparently it did not impress many


Really? I thought it'd be pretty cool to see, more so than a speedometer in a car, especially with how popular things like Strava and GPS and HRMs are.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> Just read this and think about it for a second or two:
> 
> The Bottom Line On Sagan's Flanders Podium Pinch | Cyclingnews.com


Blah, blah, blah, blah blah. What happened in Slovakia after Sagan did it? People started pinching each other, as it was viewed as a total joke. You are exhibiting the typical American "prude" view.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> forget the business suits...go straight for the burkas.


The connection with his name is has finally clicked, you've nailed it.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

mikerp said:


> Blah, blah, blah, blah blah. What happened in Slovakia after Sagan did it? People started pinching each other, as it was viewed as a total joke. You are exhibiting the typical American "prude" view.


guess Leye is a prude american without knowing. 
guess your female family is a free for all?


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> I don't need to, the world will check them in time, it's coming, it has to, just like folks are starting check cycling.
> 
> I will probably enjoy my crusade as much as you will probably enjoy neanderthalhood. P.S. a woman can be attractive in a business suit. She doesn't have to be displayed like some piece of chattel.
> 
> Wanted: top women cyclists (to look pretty) | Helen Pidd | Environment | theguardian.com


https://resources1.news.com.au/images/2011/02/08/1226001/877269-cycling-qat-boonen.jpg
https://www.roadcycling.com/sites/default/files/styles/large/public/field/image/peter_sagan_bobbie_traksel_tour_of_oman_2013.jpg?itok=DoYhv0Q1
The guys in uniforms look wonderful
https://www.katushateam.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/20133882-1888421-944x647.jpg
What happend here?
https://www.cyclingfans.com/2009_tour_of_qatar_stage2_roger_hammond_cervelo_testteam_race_leader_jersey_sheik_podium.jpg

Have fun with your Jihad


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

32and3cross said:


> The podium is about who won and honoring them, Im fine watching them without scantly clad presenters. And I don't have to figure out I just refuse to support it or the sponsors that back it and tell them so.


"Scantily clad" ?
Would you prefer they have long skirts covering their ankles? Wear muslim, head-to-toe burkas, maybe? 

Every presentation I've seen, the girls are well within norms for western, 1st world democracies.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

tom_h said:


> "Scantily clad" ?
> Would you prefer they have long skirts covering their ankles? Wear muslim, head-to-toe burkas, maybe?
> 
> Every presentation I've seen, the girls are well within norms for western, 1st world democracies.


LOL, no kidding there is definitely a disconnect on what "scantily clad" is.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> NBA, NFL, Formula 1, NHRA, NASCAR


None of those are going to make money until they become less offensive and more politically correct.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

There lies the rub. Time for change. So what if someone wants to wear a cool looking team jersey. It should be fine and not looked down upon. even if someone wants to wear the WC jersey. I guess the only time it's not good is in any sanctioned race but for group rides, what's the harm. Old school out, new school in, except for the Flanders course ;-)


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

My friend is a director of a Development Team. He was recently interviewed: 

*What does the cycling development culture in the USA need more of? What does it need less of?*

_It needs more personality, more emotion. The entire sport, including our own federation is built upon the omertà. Do you job, don’t piss anyone off, and you will be rewarded (with contracts, coaching jobs, selection committee positions, grand fondo sponsors, industry positions, etc), it’s created a culture of drones. Fans want real heroes with real personalities, victory solutes and drama, underdogs and and trash talking, tears of joy and sorrow, above all fans want to feel the emotion. Until we find a way to bring emotion back into he sport, development will be stifled. Riders dreams will continue to get crushed by those who uphold theomertà, and the cycle will continue. This sport is ripe for disruption, I’m not quite sure how it will change, but I do know it won’t come from the top._


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

And I think the prudery regarding podium girls is misplaced. The sexualization of women as podium girls go beyond cycling...and beyond podiums. There is probably a great discussion about women, sexualization, cosmo magazine, equality, et cetera but it would probably be best to solve these issues outside of our little fringe sport. We're grown men who shave our legs. Let's not look any more weird by shunning cute girls.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Surprised no one has mentioned boxing where thongs, hot pants and stripper-ware are the norm, Google "Ring Girls"... Sponsors, etc etc.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

I think there should be a change made in the paradigm of using sex on the podium to get attention.

There should be more girls involved. I think there should be a hierarchy of girls ranging from feed zone girls, to water bottle girls in the convoy, to newspaper girls at the top of climbs to hand out papers for the decent. The best girls would still be the podium girls, but it would give everyone something to work toward.

Also, Bob Roll should be replaced with a girl or become a girl. Whichever is more financially viable. The Tech Talk portion should be replaced with clips from Next Top Model.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

tom_h said:


> "Scantily clad" ?
> Would you prefer they have long skirts covering their ankles? Wear muslim, head-to-toe burkas, maybe?
> 
> Every presentation I've seen, the girls are well within norms for western, 1st world democracies.


+1 same thing I thought. For example at the tdf the yellow jersey girls ate generally very well dressed. Throw a blazer on them and they are boardroom ready. Usually very good looking and hardly "scantily" clad. But if someone could please explain the kom girls outfits I'd be all ears. Again, not scanty, but usually very strange. Maybe its the polka dots.

So I get that some may still not like the idea of podium girls but what about the idea that a smootch from a pretty girl is part of the prize of winning. Just saying...not expressing an opinion..so don't be flaming me. Discuss among yourselves.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Yes, it is the podium girls holding cycling back. ??? Seriously?????

It's a sponsor based sport and sponsors aren't too keen on forking over money like they used to.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Guod said:


> I think there should be a change made in the paradigm of using sex on the podium to get attention.
> 
> There should be more girls involved. I think there should be a hierarchy of girls ranging from feed zone girls, to water bottle girls in the convoy, to newspaper girls at the top of climbs to hand out papers for the decent. The best girls would still be the podium girls, but it would give everyone something to work toward.
> 
> Also, Bob Roll should be replaced with a girl or become a girl. Whichever is more financially viable. The Tech Talk portion should be replaced with clips from Next Top Model.


Also, instead of the girls just standing next to the guy near the podium and giving a kiss, the winner of the race can actually take them home and keep them...forever. He may treat them as his property, passing them on to his children as a permanent inheritance. They will not be freed at the end of six years as men are. If the girl does not please the cyclist who won her, he may allow her to be won in another race. If he himself marries her and then takes another wife, he may not reduce her food or clothing or fail to sleep with her as his wife. If he fails in any of these three ways, she may leave as a free woman without making any payment.


----------

